# Skeeter pee slow ferment



## calvin (Apr 5, 2014)

I started my first batch of skeeter pee using lavlin 1118 on 4/1. Sg 1.080. Today 4/5 sg 1.055. Temp has been between 74 and 77 degrees. 

Is this normal?

My last batch of dragon blood fermented to .990 in 7 days


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy (Apr 5, 2014)

Seems pretty quick to me. My last project took 50+ days to make it to dry


----------



## chasemandingo (Apr 7, 2014)

Just make sure to whisk O2 into the must every day mabey even twice a day and keep the temp in the mid 70's. I had my first stalled fermentation last week on a batch of pee and had to increase the temp and even add in more yeast to get it working properly again.


----------



## Arne (Apr 8, 2014)

Think that is why Lon said use the lees from another batch. The acidic lemon is a little hard to get going sometimes and the lees contain active yeasts. Things go a little faster, but it will work just using yeast too. It's all good, Arne.


----------



## calvin (Apr 8, 2014)

Kinda what I figured. Down to 1.025 and it seems like its going pretty good


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 9, 2014)

That's why I do not add all of the lemon juice until it is completely fermented dry. Lemon juice does nothing to assist the fermentation.

I have a batch going now on 2nd week and it's been cool to warm temps. It will be fine. Stir often, incorporate in O2, space out nutrients and add a teaspoon of super ferment around 1.000 to finish it off quickly.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 9, 2014)

Slow and steady wins the race (unless someone has a faster car and is in front of you, in which case you lose!)

But any Skeeter pee I have made has been slow to ferment.
I have always worried about the slowness and once even dumped in a second packet of yeast.
but it always gets to dry in a few weeks.
I currently have a batch of Blue/Rasperry DB which is in its 3 week of fermenting and only down to SG of 1.020 (it is ferming at 63 degrees which causes slowness).

dont fret, you will get there!
And it will be good!


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 10, 2014)

Calvin, I just transferred my PEE to a carboy last night. It was in the primary for 13 days! Started at 1.84 & went down to .998, still fermenting slowly in the secondary. This is my 6/7 batch & the slowest one yet. But all is good. Roy


----------



## tmmii (Apr 13, 2014)

I've always made a starter a day before, using apple juice and adding lemon in it every couple hours and then dumping it in after. Steps up the acidity instead of shocking the yeast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 13, 2014)

Well I thought mine was done fermenting BUT, I put a brew belt on it so I could de- gas it at a proper temp & it's percolating all over again. Guess I'll let it finish at 80* & see where it goes!! Roy


----------



## tmmii (Apr 13, 2014)

FTC Wines said:


> Well I thought mine was done fermenting BUT, I put a brew belt on it so I could de- gas it at a proper temp & it's percolating all over again. Guess I'll let it finish at 80* & see where it goes!! Roy




Do you add nutrient and energizer? I didn't on the first batch because I didn't have any and on the second batch I did. The second batch just did not want to finish and degas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 14, 2014)

I added the nurt & energizer as per instructions, about the 6th day. None after that. It is now day 19 . Took the brew belt off this AM, will check SG tonight. Roy


----------

